# Car In-Dash Screen



## scott9002ca (Jan 18, 2018)

Does anyone use these for their navigation? I want to take the phone mount off my windshield as it obstructs my view and the screen is small. So I used a vent mount to the left of the steering wheel and ran the wire into the Android Auto input, and then opened up Uber on the phone.

It was very glitchy, and didn't quite work properly. I quickly switched back to the glass mount, but I'm wondering if anyone else uses the OEM screens?


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

I installed an aftermarket in dash screen in my subie. The answer is. Yes. I use the nav when i need to see where im at in the city for spatial reasoning. And when i need to see my visual heading. 

Those things are like the best way to learn a new city because you start seeing your arrow on part of the city and then you get to know what that areas streets and buildings look like. 

As for using it for true navigation? Na. I use it like a mini map on the bottom corner of a video game. 

Still use real nav


The problem is tall buildings can temporarily obscure or distort gps signals on phone. You could get a signal booster or just use your minimap for a minute to put you on the right heading until phone nav comes back online. 

As for using in dash map as a nav like typing it in etc. na. Id recommend against it. Unless you drive a tesla because otherwise its too slow inputing it.


----------



## scott9002ca (Jan 18, 2018)

Hmm, let me clarify. My Civic uses Android Auto, and let's me use a limited (though useful) version of Waze. It's entirely through the phone. The GPS is through the phone, the data is through the phone, the map is through the phone (I could use google maps too if I wanted). 

My question was has anyone got this in-car version of Waze to work in synergy with Uber, because when I tried, I got all sorts of glitches, and I didn't want to risk another ride to resolve that glitch.


----------



## robstv (Aug 20, 2017)

My 2017 Civic EX Hatch (no nav) display works perfectly with Android Auto and Waze. But Waze accuracy blows here, so I use Google maps. However, I have the Uber app on phone (Moto G5 Plus) configured to use Uber directions on phone and Google maps on car display. For it to work properly, Uber must be online first, then I connect USB and fire up Android auto from car display's menu. (edit: in uber app, nav settings, have nav provider google maps, yet the phone screen still shows different info than the what the cars android auto shows, and is the uber combo that works best by far).

Now the weird stuff. Accuracy with Uber directions app on phone is always much better than the google maps shown on car, so I just use the car display until I get close to destination, traffic, distance and eta (which is usually dead on).. It can have final destination shown with Google Maps on car frequently being a couple blocks away. Confirm with rider. Lyft is the opposite, with the Civic's Android Auto Google maps being best by far, always 100% accurate to exact locations, while the Lyft driving app running at same time is used as rough backup. (with lyft, nav settings, nav map is google and both auto settings are off). Lyft app on phone is always north up, while the car's android auto screen uses heading up, and is much easier to use.

The above dual GPS screen method allows you to fully take advantage of all Android Auto Google maps has to offer. Such as, quickly press mic button on cars display and ask google another location to show rider, without interfering with current ride displayed on phone.

Edit: Phone is mounted with a magnetic vent mount in center left vent above car display. Keeps phone cool and easy to see. You still need to quickly access it to see pings and other app info.


----------



## KennyB619 (Nov 14, 2017)

My Kia Soul! has in-dash navigation. Unless I am mistaken, the only way I can use it for Uber is to manually input an address which is cumbersome and I suspect the rider would rebel at the delay. So I don't use it proactively. I leave my screen up on the map and those riders who pay attention seem to enjoy keeping track of their ride. 

The only other time I use my in-dash nav system is when a ride takes me someplace and I want to be navigated quickly out of the area I have found myself at the ride's conclusion. 

I always use the Uber Navigation, and frankly, don't know how to weave other maps like Waze into the ride. I feel that is my technical weakness, but I have too much to focus on during a ride to be switching navigation systems.


----------



## scott9002ca (Jan 18, 2018)

There's an option in the settings to set your default navigator to another navigator. Thank you for your response, but I was referring to cars that use Android Auto, and the compatibility with Uber, and specifically the compatibility of Waze while Ubering.



robstv said:


> My 2017 Civic EX Hatch (no nav) display works perfectly with Android Auto and Waze. But Waze accuracy blows here, so I use Google maps. However, I have the Uber app on phone (Moto G5 Plus) configured to use Uber directions on phone and Google maps on car display. For it to work properly, Uber must be online first, then I connect USB and fire up Android auto from car display's menu. (edit: in uber app, nav settings, have nav provider google maps, yet the phone screen still shows different info than the what the cars android auto shows, and is the uber combo that works best by far).
> 
> Now the weird stuff. Accuracy with Uber directions app on phone is always much better than the google maps shown on car, so I just use the car display until I get close to destination, traffic, distance and eta (which is usually dead on).. It can have final destination shown with Google Maps on car frequently being a couple blocks away. Confirm with rider. Lyft is the opposite, with the Civic's Android Auto Google maps being best by far, always 100% accurate to exact locations, while the Lyft driving app running at same time is used as rough backup. (with lyft, nav settings, nav map is google and both auto settings are off). Lyft app on phone is always north up, while the car's android auto screen uses heading up, and is much easier to use.
> 
> ...


Nice. Maybe I'll try again on a drive *to* a rider, before eventually trying it with a rider.


----------

